# Transition Android - Iphone



## Senpahy (Mardi à 10:52)

Bonjour !

J'ai toujours été chez android. J'ai toujours eu un téléphone de la game samsung galaxy.
Jamais aucun produit apple, rien. Je suis un total néophyte.
Je change habituellement de téléphone tous les 4 ans. J'ai actuellement un samsung galaxy s9+.

Je me disais qu'en cette nouvelle année, pourquoi pas essayer du côté de chez Apple ? Avec l'iphone 14 pro max en gold qui me fait de l'oeil 

Mais voilà j'aimerai être sûr de ne rien regretter. Me voilà avec plusieurs questions :

Comparé à samsung, on parle beaucoup d'obsolescence programmée chez Apple, un smartphone chez samsung me fait 5 ans sans problème. Pareil chez Apple ?
Durée de vie de la batterie et autonomie équivalente ?
Au niveau des musiques, sur mon samsung j'ai une application "musique" classique, en local sur mon téléphone. J'ai pour habitude de télécharger une musique sur youtube et elle s'enregistre dans mon application musique.
Je peux faire la même chose sur Apple ?

Voilà


----------



## Gwen (Mardi à 11:56)

Senpahy a dit:


> Au niveau des musiques, sur mon samsung j'ai une application "musique" classique, en local sur mon téléphone. J'ai pour habitude de télécharger une musique sur youtube et elle s'enregistre dans mon application musique.
> Je peux faire la même chose sur Apple ?


Je ne répondrais pas aux deux premières questions, car c'est grotesque. Par contre, pour la musique, je te conseille de rester chez Samsung. La gestion de la musique chez Apple est très contraignante et il est IMPOSSIBLE d'importer des morceaux dans l'application musique d'Apple sans passer par un ordinateur ou sans s'abonner à leur service de streaming. Bref, Apple a démocratisé la musique avec son iPod, mais depuis qu'il y a l'abonnement à Apple Musique qui rapporte des sous à l'entreprise, tout est fait pour obliger les utilisateurs à passer par ce service.


----------



## Locke (Mardi à 12:03)

Senpahy a dit:


> Au niveau des musiques, sur mon samsung j'ai une application "musique" classique, en local sur mon téléphone. J'ai pour habitude de télécharger une musique sur youtube et elle s'enregistre dans mon application musique.
> Je peux faire la même chose sur Apple ?


Non et c'est bien pour ça je reste avec Samsung, en ce moment un S22.


----------



## Senpahy (Mardi à 13:45)

Merci pour vos réponses. 
Dommage que certaines de mes questions paraissent 'grotesques". 

Mon samsung après 4 ans tient toujours la journée. J'en attends de même d'un iphone 14 pro max.

Sur samsung j'ai une application musique. Je transfére mes musiques dessus et j'écoute, pas compliqué.
Il n'y vraiment pas ça chez Apple ? Dingue


----------



## Sly54 (Mardi à 14:20)

Senpahy a dit:


> Dommage que certaines de mes questions paraissent 'grotesques".


Disons que répondre à la 1e question n'est pas simple…


Par exemple


Senpahy a dit:


> on parle beaucoup d'obsolescence programmée chez Apple


Je ne connais pas vraiment de gens qui connaissent l'écosystème Mac employer ce terme. Donc ça, je ne commenterai pas.

Par contre, 


Senpahy a dit:


> un smartphone chez samsung me fait 5 ans sans problème. Pareil chez Apple ?


mon iPhone 6 a duré 7 ans, date à laquelle je l'ai changé. Ca me faisait plaisir d'avoir quelque chose de récent et certaines applications ne tournaient plus dessus. Mais je ne vais pas généraliser mon cas…


----------



## ericse (Mardi à 14:22)

Senpahy a dit:


> Dommage que certaines de mes questions paraissent 'grotesques".


Oui à force d'utiliser l'expression "obsolescence programmée" à tord et à travers elle n'a plus aucun sens, alors que justement il faudrait savoir la reconnaitre, et la combattre, quand elle est avérée. 

Alors pour répondre à la question de la durée de vie d'un iPhone, je peut te donner l'exemple d'un iPhone 6 que j'utilise parfois en backup : sortie en septembre 2014, dernière mise à jour d'iOS en aout 2022, soit 8 ans de support constructeur (pour l'instant).

Mais sinon, non je ne te conseille pas de changer, un iPhone fait très bien 2/3 des choses et très mal le 1/3 restant, contrairement à Android qui essaye de tout faire, et tu vas forcément être déçu par ce qui va te manquer (comme la gestion de la musique à ta guise par exemple).


----------



## Senpahy (Mardi à 16:19)

Et moi qui voulait changer un peu après avoir toujours été chez samsung, je pense y réfléchir à deux fois avant de migrer chez Apple. 
Bon, question durée de vie et autonomie de la batterie ça a l'air similaire. Moi je demande à mon téléphone de tenir au moins 4 ans vu le prix. 

Concernant les musiques, aucune solution donc. Et pas envie de payer un service à abonnement alors que chez samsung c'est gratuit. Je trouve ça vraiment dommage pour les utilisateurs Apple. Mais si ça ne bouge pas, c'est que les utilisateurs paient. 

@Gwen Tu dis quand même que c'est possible via un pc ? C'est intéressant


----------



## Gwen (Mardi à 19:10)

Il est en effet extrêmement simple de transférer sa propre musique depuis un ordinateur, c'est ce que je fais sur mon iPad. Sur l'iPhone, j'ai un abonnement à iTunes Match qui me transfère toute musique que je mets sur mon ordinateur en quelques minutes. J'ai fait ce choix de l'abonnement à iTunes Match, mais sinon, j'aurais juste la musique sur l'ordinateur et je la synchroniserais avec l'iPhone via la connexion filaire ou wifi de celui-ci. Je procède de même pour les films et séries TV.

Pour la batterie, j'ai un iPhone 11 qui fonctionne toujours très bien, ainsi qu'un autre iPhone 6s qui me sert d'appareil secondaire et qui tient encore parfaitement la route. Mes iPhone 4s et 5s sont également toujours utilisées, mpêmle si en effet, la batterie tient un peu moins. Mais c'est logique, il n'est nullement question d'obsolescence programmée ou non, c'est juste que ce sont d’anciens modèles et que la technologie évolue. Je doute qu'un Samesung ou autre marque Android de plus de 5 ans soit aussi vaillant qu'un modèle actuel.


----------



## Sud083 (Mardi à 20:58)

Senpahy a dit:


> Concernant les musiques, aucune solution donc. Et pas envie de payer un service à abonnement alors que chez samsung c'est gratuit. Je trouve ça vraiment dommage pour les utilisateurs Apple. Mais si ça ne bouge pas, c'est que les utilisateurs paient.


Y’a des apps sur l’App Store qui permettent d’écouter en arrière-plan des vidéos sur YouTube et même avec l’écran verrouillé.
Par contre pour importer des musiques dans l’App musique, il faut passer par un ordinateur oui.
Les iPhone ça a toujours été comme ça.


----------



## Locke (Mardi à 21:05)

Senpahy a dit:


> Et pas envie de payer un service à abonnement alors que chez samsung c'est gratuit.


Il faut mettre les choses à leur place, car Samsung n'a pas lieu d'être cité, une gamme d'iPhone fonctionne sous iOS et hors Apple, le reste comme la marque Samsung fonctionne sous Android.


Senpahy a dit:


> @Gwen Tu dis quand même que c'est possible via un pc ? C'est intéressant


Sous macOS on peut très bien transférer des musiques, des photos, etc, en utilisant Android File Transfer et ça fait des années que je procède comme ça. J'avoue que c'est plus facile avec un PC en utilisant l'Explorateur de fichiers.


----------



## Senpahy (Mercredi à 10:51)

Et bien finalement c'est possible alors ! Bonne nouvelle. 

Je pourrais donc transférer les musiques mp3 de mon samsung vers mon PC, puis ensuite de mon PC à mon Iphone. Et ensuite écouter les musique sur mon iphone, l'écran verrouillé, via l'application musique de mon Iphone. 

C'est bien ça ?


----------



## Sud083 (Mercredi à 11:22)

Senpahy a dit:


> Et bien finalement c'est possible alors ! Bonne nouvelle.
> 
> Je pourrais donc transférer les musiques mp3 de mon samsung vers mon PC, puis ensuite de mon PC à mon Iphone. Et ensuite écouter les musique sur mon iphone, l'écran verrouillé, via l'application musique de mon Iphone.
> 
> C'est bien ça ?


Oui aucun soucis de synchroniser sur son iPhone des musiques de son ordinateur ainsi que des films.


----------



## Gwen (Mercredi à 11:27)

Senpahy a dit:


> Et bien finalement c'est possible alors ! Bonne nouvelle.
> 
> Je pourrais donc transférer les musiques mp3 de mon samsung vers mon PC, puis ensuite de mon PC à mon Iphone. Et ensuite écouter les musique sur mon iphone, l'écran verrouillé, via l'application musique de mon Iphone.
> 
> C'est bien ça ?


Oui, ça, c'est totalement possible. Mais bien loin de l'ergonomie que tu souhaitais au premier message.


----------



## Senpahy (Mercredi à 13:45)

Effectivement. C'est pour cela que j'hésite quand même à attendre les news sur le galaxy s23 qui semble prometteur. 

Pour revenir à l'iphone, j'ai bien compris que c'était possible, mais gratuitement ? Sans payer un abonnement apple music ?


----------



## Gwen (Mercredi à 14:03)

Le transfert d'un ordinateur vers l'iPhone est entièrement gratuit bien évidement.


----------



## love_leeloo (Mercredi à 14:18)

Locke a dit:


> Sous macOS on peut très bien transférer des musiques, des photos, etc, en utilisant Android File Transfer et ça fait des années que je procède comme ça. J'avoue que c'est plus facile avec un PC en utilisant l'Explorateur de fichiers.


là c'est pour envoyer des fichiers d'un ordinateur sous macOS vers un téléphone sous Android.


----------



## Gwen (Mercredi à 15:14)

Sur PC, c'est pareil, avec iTunes (qui fonctionne toujours sur PC) il est possible d'envoyer facilement ses morceaux de musique, ses films et séries sur un iPhone.


----------



## Senpahy (Mercredi à 16:53)

Vous voyez comme quoi, on peut lire tout et son contraire. J'ai lu ailleurs qu'il fallait forcément passer sur une application tiers, comme VLC media player, pour pouvoir lire mes musiques en local sur mon iphone, dans mon application musique. 

Mais Gwen, finalement tu me confortes que c'est tout de même possible avec Apple, et gratuitement, sans payer d'abonnement pour lire et transférer ma musique sur mon Iphone. 

Alors là, je signe


----------



## sinbad21 (Mercredi à 18:33)

Senpahy a dit:


> Vous voyez comme quoi, on peut lire tout et son contraire. J'ai lu ailleurs qu'il fallait forcément passer sur une application tiers, comme VLC media player, pour pouvoir lire mes musiques en local sur mon iphone, dans mon application musique.
> 
> Mais Gwen, finalement tu me confortes que c'est tout de même possible avec Apple, et gratuitement, sans payer d'abonnement pour lire et transférer ma musique sur mon Iphone.
> 
> Alors là, je signe


C'est ce que je pense aussi, il faut forcément passer par une application avec iOS. Et j'ai un iPad. Et ce n'est pas du tout pratique. C'est pour ça que pour le téléphone je reste sur Android.


----------



## Senpahy (Hier à 10:01)

Donc finalement ça reste compliqué et ce n'est pas possible de faire ce que j'ai demandé au début de ce topic. 

Je lis vraiment tout et son contraire ce n'est pas évident


----------



## Powerdom (Hier à 10:20)

C'est pourtant très simple depuis le mac et iTunes :
Tu peux même le faire en wifi sans raccorder le téléphone en USB. Je sais pas ce qu'il faut de plus.


----------



## Senpahy (Hier à 10:23)

Je suis sur windows


----------



## Powerdom (Hier à 10:33)

Je ne connais pas iTunes pour win, mais je ne pense pas que cela change beaucoup dans sa fonction.


----------



## Gwen (Hier à 10:37)

Info du jour 









						Apple Music, Apple TV et Apple Devices : les nouvelles apps d'Apple pour Windows sont en vue
					

Les utilisateurs de Windows en auront bientôt terminé de la tyrannie d'iTunes. Apple planche en effet sur une version de son app Apple Music pour le système d'exploitation de Microsoft, et pour faire bonne mesure il y aura aussi une app Apple TV. Tout ceci avait été annoncé en octobre dernier...




					www.macg.co


----------

